# Flash Flood



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Had my first flash flood experience last Sunday(7-15) down on Sunfish crick near Cameron. My dad, buddy, and me started fishin for smallies and it was low/ckear as can be. We heard thunder off in the distance, but storm didn't hit us, so we kept on a fishin. My buddy and I are talkin about how we need to watch for muddy/rising water when my dad says "I think somethin's changin boys". He can hear it, but can't see it due to being on the opposite side under a tree. My buddy hollers at me to go get my dad because a wall of water is rushin our way. As I run through the waist deep hole to get my dad, I see tree tops, stumps, and trash barrellin down our way. I grab my dad and get him across the crick and up into a hayfield just as the water rises about 3'-4' in less than 30 seconds. It was like somethin straight out of a movie! It was kind of a thrill and I'm glad I got to
see one first hand, but i hope that's my last. Definitely lets me know how small I am and how mighty God is.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A lot of people are oblivious to what goes on upstream and get caught. Glad you guys had the presence of mind to pay attention and get out of harm’s way, even if it was only by a minute or so.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Sunfish Creek is a lot of fun. But it and many smaller streams in S.E. Ohio can be hard chargers at times. Especially this year. Glad everything worked out well for you fellows.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Obviously glad everyone is okay.
Thanking our Heavenly Father for having His hands on dad,buddy and you that day.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

We had something like that happen to us on the Scioto River south of Columbus. Major thunderstorms were hitting Columbus but we didn't see a drop of rain. We were night fishing for flatheads. We put a stick in at the edge of the water to gauge the rise of the water. At first it was slow but then started to come up faster and faster. We gathered up our gear and got out of there. Had we stayed another few minutes we would have been cut off from our way out and been trying to climb a high wall to get out. Not quite a flash flood like you had but scary nonetheless. This is a good reminder to always be aware of whats going on when you're in a small creek/river, conditions can change in seconds. Glad everyone got out of there alright.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, That would be amazing to watch happen. I'd never seen something like that but I have seen high winds from a terrible strong storm blow into a bay and raise the water 2 feet. It was like high tide for 30 minutes. Be aware of your surroundings because it can change so fast right !

Being in a boat I always try to find a safe escape place/plan when the weather goes really bad fast. Sometimes you just have to tuff it out. That will pucker the old butt..


----------

